# cohiba



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

I got a cohiba. I'm not sure which one it was. I smoked it and it was packed extremely tight. I don't even know if this was a real cuban, but it tasted decent. Are there any USA legal cigars that are similar to this? I believe it was a Cohiba Robusto. It came in a little box and was wrapped in tissue paper.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

What did the band look like?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

hmmm hmmm..... I guess I expect people to answer me instantly....lol...

cmon man..... at your service here


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

It was yellow and black and said cohiba on it. I think I still got the box, but I tossed the band. I guess this was a come on to get you to buy a $500 box? I dunno. I think that's what they cost.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

It was a fake 100% sure... I got the same one and cut it open at SHIII...

Some people did like it, but my super powers insisted...and INDEED short filler.

Just get some Pepins (blue/black)....


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

JPH said:


> It was a fake 100% sure... I got the same one and cut it open at SHIII...
> 
> Some people did like it, but my super powers insisted...and INDEED short filler.
> 
> Just get some Pepins (blue/black)....


What does short filler mean? I didn't know what to think for $1. I wouldn't mind some more of those whatever they were. I found I like the Pepin series JJ. Going to Matzatlan. Hoping I can find some cigars down there.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

truckinusa said:


> What does short filler mean? I didn't know what to think for $1. I wouldn't mind some more of those whatever they were. I found I like the Pepin series JJ. Going to Matzatlan. Hoping I can find some cigars down there.


Short filler means a fake Cohiba (Cohiba Robusto's have long filler)...... I got the $1 Cohiba also.... Fake

You cant get any more for $1 anyhow that was just to get you hooked, though a poor hook considering it was fake as a partagas pyrimid with a 2001 EL band on it (my recent found fake).

Try pepin black label for a good NC.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

JPH said:


> Try pepin black label for a good NC.


:tpd: (I'm with the smart poster above :tu )

Just about as close as you can get... :ss


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

truckinusa said:


> I guess this was a come on to get you to buy a $500 box? I dunno. I think that's what they cost.


Cohiba Robustos should run somewhere around $280. I don't think they are wrapped in tissue paper but I have only had 2.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

dunng said:


> :tpd: (I'm with the smart poster above :tu )
> 
> Just about as close as you can get... :ss


Agree- also the Padilla 1932 Signatures are Bolivar-esque sort of kind of.:ssJerry


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> Cohiba Robustos should run somewhere around $280. I don't think they are wrapped in tissue paper but I have only had 2.


This was a stupid promotion of a "new" site trying to drum up business.....figure at least the promotional cigars would have been real....

$280 would be a good price on CoRo's


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> This was a stupid promotion of a "new" site trying to drum up business.....figure at least the promotional cigars would have been real....
> 
> $280 would be a good price on CoRo's


why would you have figured that? not even the pics on their site (if we're talking about the same one ... that advertised in CA, I think) were of real cigars. if there's one rule that we all should have learned by now regarding Cuban cigars, it's that if it sounds too good to be true, then it is.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

truckinusa said:


> What does short filler mean?


Short filler is when they take all of the scraps that they trim off the cigars and roll them up and make another cigar. Any cigar you read that are long filler are whole leaves of tobacco, bunched together then rolled. When they trim them to make them all the same size, thats the short filler. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Those were fake? I got one and I thought for sure that it was the real deal. I have been humbled once again.


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

So short filler is a definite sign of a fake? I noticed the construction was this way. I just thought it was a different method of rolling. Is a short filler cigar necessarily a bad thing?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Long filler - long pieces of tobacco fill the entire cigar, head to foot
Short filler - scraps of tobacco are mixed, then rolled into a cigar.

Not necessarily a bad thing to have a short filler, but they tend to burn a bit hotter, imo, and should cost alot less, being made from the offcuts.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

truckinusa said:


> So short filler is a definite sign of a fake? I noticed the construction was this way. I just thought it was a different method of rolling. Is a short filler cigar necessarily a bad thing?


Short filler is a _very_ bad thing in a Cohiba Robusto. It is an absolutely certain sign of a fake.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

Read some of the sticky's on how to ID the real deal...Good Start. :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

truckinusa said:


> It came in a little box and *was wrapped in tissue paper*.


This is your indicator that what you have is not a real cuban Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

short filler in a cohiba robusto = bad thing

However, i think party chicos are short filler, and they're great cigars - but they have a small rg

andy


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> party chicos are short filler, and they're great cigars - but they have a small rg
> 
> andy


You just reminded me of another problem with short filler cigars--all the time you spend spitting out little itty bitty scraps of tobacco.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Short filler is not bad only when you know that you are paying for it and you don't mind the hit or miss flavor and burn.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Short filler is quite common in European manufactured cigars, especially Dutch cigars. They find them to burn even and alow for better blending. The Dutch scoff at the notion of using long filler.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

wij said:


> Short filler is not bad only when you know that you are paying for it and you don't mind the hit or miss flavor and burn.


:tpd:

There are plenty of really tasty cigars that are short filler, the only thing you need to know though is if the cigar you are purchasing should or should not be short filler. Cohiba is certainly one of the ones that are NOT supposed to be short filler.

However, I'm of the though that if a fake tastes good you should smoke it, just don't pay Cohiba prices for fakes and you're fine.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

For the record on "short filler"...

It does not meen fake cigar.... it does however mean fake Cohiba Robusto because they are made with long filler...

Some short fillers I love ('96 LSDB)

And I thought the promotional cigar may be real because...it was a sort of bait to get customers....give one real than sell 25 fake.... but no.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

JPH said:


> This was a stupid promotion of a "new" site trying to drum up business.....figure at least the promotional cigars would have been real....
> 
> $280 would be a good price on CoRo's


280.00 is a sale price. They usually are around 300.00 +.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> short filler in a cohiba robusto = bad thing
> 
> However, i think party chicos are short filler, and they're great cigars - but they have a small rg
> 
> andy


No they aren't. They're terrible. Stay away. :tg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Most Cuban cigar brands, including Cohiba, do not contain short filler cigars at all...



Corona Gigante said:


> You just reminded me of another problem with short filler cigars--all the time you spend spitting out little itty bitty scraps of tobacco.


I noticed that using a punch rather than a cutter helps prevent this, but yes, short fillers are a PITA to smoke in general.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> You just reminded me of another problem with short filler cigars--all the time you spend spitting out little itty bitty scraps of tobacco.


Yeah, I bet that's what they meant by


> Bits of Havana


----------

